# DSLR Camera For a Beginner



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey Guys!! Im looking at getting into photography, and that involves me buying a better camera then what I have now (iPhone 5S) Im very confused on what camera to get and I would love your guys help! The Nikon D750 was the one i was looking at but it is a bit pricy for a first camera. Im looking at doing landscape photography because I find that land very intriguing and beautiful. What cameras do you guys recommend for a first timer! 

Thanks in advance!!

-Cam


----------



## tecboy (Dec 6, 2015)

You can shoot landscape with your iPhone.  All you need is a little tripod.

Any entry level dslr with wide angle lens is good enough.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 6, 2015)

Well if you're looking at a d750 and its a bit expnsive, you are probably in luck, as you can do good for a lot cheaper. Remember lenses are important also.

If I was buying a landscape camera I would look at a nikon d7100 (its last years model as is going for a good price). It has a smller sensor than the d750, but at iso 100 (where generally one takes landscape shots), it has amazing image quality. I'd buy it with a kit lens 18-105, and extra I'd buy a tokina 11-16 f2.8, which is a fab wide angle landscape lens. Throw in a good tripod, a cable release and look into filters little, and you should be set up excellent for a little over half the price of a d750


----------



## tirediron (Dec 6, 2015)

As with all gear questions:  What's your budget?  Your TOTAL budget, because there's more to it than just a camera and lens(es); there's a tripod, filters, remote release, software...  the list is limitless!  All you really need to start with those is a basic camera and kit lens.  Any Nikon, Canon, Pentax or other will do the job.  I'm a Nikonian, so I'm N-biased, and would suggest a perhaps a D7100; look for factory refurbished units.  They're a great way to save money.


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

Ya I was also spotting around looking at the D7100 and the D7200 they look like a good starting point for someone like me. My total budget probably would be around 2000-2500 Canadian dollars. Anything lower then that would be fine as well because if I get serious I would wanna purchase a editing PC to help the editing process go a bit smoother. The lenses that come in the D7200 kit are they a good starting point or should I invest in a better lens? I'm not worried about tripods, my dad has a couple good ones that he said I could use.

-Cam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (Dec 6, 2015)

Nikon kit lenses (18-105 or 18-140) are quite good especially when bought with a body as they don't add to much to the overall cost. The d7100 or d7200 are very advanced in features. If they are a little to much in cost, the d5200/d5300/d5500 give as good image quality with less features at a much lower price point. To be fair landscape photography doesn't demand to much from the autofocus or speed (fps) of the camera, so it may be a good place to start (these cameras are no slouch in other areas either)


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Nikon kit lenses (18-105 or 18-140) are quite good especially when bought with a body as they don't add to much to the overall cost. The d7100 or d7200 are very advanced in features. If they are a little to much in cost, the d5200/d5300/d5500 give as good image quality with less features at a much lower price point. To be fair landscape photography doesn't demand to much from the autofocus or speed (fps) of the camera, so it may be a good place to start (these cameras are no slouch in other areas either)



Thats a good point, I might have to take a look at those other cameras! But the D7100 and the D7200 are in a price range that I can fore see my self spending on a camera in the near future.

Im kinda confused here, what exactly makes a lens a good one? I was browsing the Nikon website and saw a 20,000$ lens! If I purchase one of these cameras i might wanna include another lens for other occasions, and I'm not sure why they are so expensive. Ya its a given i don't wanna cheap out on a good lens but I'm but wondering why they would be so pricey. One more question, what does a good lens do to the picture quality; and what would the difference be between a 800$ wide angle lens and say a 1800$ one be.

-Cam


----------



## jaomul (Dec 6, 2015)

Better lenses have better image quality due better glass, or have bigger apertures allowing more light in, can be more expensive because of build, or loads of other variables


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Better lenses have better image quality due better glass, or have bigger apertures allowing more light in, can be more expensive because of build, or loads of other variables



Ya thats what i thought, would you recommend higher end lenses for a beginner like me, or just stick with the kit lenses?


----------



## jaomul (Dec 6, 2015)

Well the kit lens is a do it all ok Jack of all trades one. Normally landscape guys I know use wide angle lenses, that's why I mentioned the tokina 11-16 f2.8, most reckon it's a very high quality lens for landscape. 

I'd recommend a kit lens to anyone buying a camera. It gives them a wide range of ability, and in time if one needs to upgrade, having used a kit lens, you'd usually know what you need and what to upgrade to, instead of just randomly picking lenses. Also you may find the kit lens does all you need


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Well the kit lens is a do it all ok Jack of all trades one. Normally landscape guys I know use wide angle lenses, that's why I mentioned the tokina 11-16 f2.8, most reckon it's a very high quality lens for landscape.
> 
> I'd recommend a kit lens to anyone buying a camera. It gives them a wide range of ability, and in time if one needs to upgrade, having used a kit lens, you'd usually know what you need and what to upgrade to, instead of just randomly picking lenses. Also you may find the kit lens does all you need




Ya I see, I'll probably just stick with the kit lens until I know what I'm doing with the hobby! Now moving onto filters, whats a company that makes good filters and filter mounts for Nikon wide angle and kit lenses; How exactly do they work and what would they be used for. I literally know nothing about filters so forgive me if i ask dumb questions


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2015)

Cameron B said:


> Ya I see, I'll probably just stick with the kit lens until I know what I'm doing with the hobby! Now moving onto filters, whats a company that makes good filters and filter mounts for Nikon wide angle and kit lenses; How exactly do they work and what would they be used for. I literally know nothing about filters so forgive me if i ask dumb questions


Go here:  DSLR and HDSLR Cameras | Compare Digital Cameras | Nikon

Go to your comfort level of spending.  Notice that they have a category called "entry level".

At the entry level, each of these cameras will come with a lens, and some retailers will bundle more things, possibly a second lens.  While a second lens might be worth some extra cash, the rest of the stuff is merely fluff for the most part, so don't base your purchasing decision on how much extra "stuff" there is.

Re: filters; I wouldn't start thinking about filters just yet.  Yes, there are some good filter manufacturers, but using filters is something that you sort of grow into, not something you need right away.

You might someday decide you want a polarizing filter, but a cheap one will cause more frustration that just forking over some dough for a good one.

You might also someday want some "neutral density" filters to lengthen the time the shutter is open, but as I said, that is for when you have some experience and know you really need one.  

If you have extra cash to spend, get a tripod, because for some reason people don't think about spending money on a tripod, so if you do that now, you'll be ahead of the game.  I recommend spending pretty good money on your tripod, so the one you get bundled with the kit will not count.  Get a better one.


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

Designer said:


> Cameron B said:
> 
> 
> > Ya I see, I'll probably just stick with the kit lens until I know what I'm doing with the hobby! Now moving onto filters, whats a company that makes good filters and filter mounts for Nikon wide angle and kit lenses; How exactly do they work and what would they be used for. I literally know nothing about filters so forgive me if i ask dumb questions
> ...



Thanks for the info!  Whats a good tripod brand? My dad has some older tripods but nothing amazing.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Post us some pictures of your dad's tripods.  Some old tripods still work and durable.


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

It's just an older bushel tripod, it's fairly sturdy, but it doesn't have a good head, very little features like no screw in lift. I'm not even sure that you could mount a dslr on this sucka. I can't find the other one but its worse then this one for sure. A lot less sturdy and smaller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy (Dec 6, 2015)

That tripod is not strong enough to hold a dslr.
You need thicker legs and about the same heigh as you.


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

Ya that's what I thought[emoji853], what kinda tripods do you recommend for landscape shooting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2015)

Cameron B said:


> Ya that's what I thought[emoji853], what kinda tripods do you recommend for landscape shooting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use the one you have to get started, but if you begin to notice "wiggleyness" at all, then you should start looking for something more sturdy.  I have three tripods; a cheap lightweight one that fits in my bag, a medium-weight one that I can carry on short walks, and a heavy one that I would rather not carry very far.

You can start by reading something about them here:  10 Recommended Tripods for Photography

When you get the name and model of something, search for reviews and read them.  Match your budget with the quality you seek.


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2015)

Cameron B said:


> Whats a good tripod brand? My dad has some older tripods but nothing amazing.


Manfroto, Giottos, Gitzo, Velbon, (and more).

My Gitzo legs support my weight, which is way more than any DSLR.


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Ya I was looking at Gitzo's, all of them are so expensive, but I guess you pay for the quality! What kinda software do you use to edit your photos? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2015)

I have an iMac, so I chose Aperture for my editing software.


----------



## Cameron B (Dec 6, 2015)

all I have at the moment on my Mac is IPhoto which isn't really the best, how do you like the software, do you recommend it for a beginner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Buy a better tripod that you can afford.  This time of the year is windy and rainy.  You may need a heavy and weatherproof tripod.  If you are planning to walk a lot in the city, park, or forest, you need light and sturdy tripod to carry.  Get the one with the hook on the bottom so you can add a little more weight during this weather condition.  Don't buy a compact tripod.


----------



## Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

Cameron B said:


> all I have at the moment on my Mac is IPhoto which isn't really the best, how do you like the software, do you recommend it for a beginner?


I could not stand iPhoto, so I don't use it.  Aperture is fine for the normal editing, but Apple has discontinued support for it.  I recommend Lightroom for the Mac.  It costs about the same as Aperture, does similar editing, and is (so I've heard) is easier to learn than Photoshop.


----------



## imstuner (Dec 7, 2015)

Have you looked at the Sony A6000 kit? It should be around $548.00 and comes with a 16mm-50mm zoom kit lens. For for the price if has a lot of features and a good camera to grow on. Don't be afraid of mirrorless. I made the switch from Canon 7D to A6000.


----------



## Enlight (Dec 7, 2015)

Investigate the lenses! Once you get bitten you're going to want to shop for all kinds of lenses. Also, don't get hung up on a full-frame - the smaller sensors are doing some amazing things nowadays.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2019)

Cameron B said:


> Ya I was also spotting around looking at the D7100 and the D7200 they look like a good starting point for someone like me. My total budget probably would be around 2000-2500 Canadian dollars. Anything lower then that would be fine as well because if I get serious I would wanna purchase a editing PC to help the editing process go a bit smoother. The lenses that come in the D7200 kit are they a good starting point or should I invest in a better lens? I'm not worried about tripods, my dad has a couple good ones that he said I could use.
> 
> -Cam
> 
> ...


3 years ago I paid $2500 american for a D750 w/24-120 f/4.  Now the same exact kit from B&H is $1795 american which is roughly $2350 canadian.  I realize that this is close to the top of your budget but, this rig will keep you happy for a long time.


----------



## LWW (Feb 23, 2019)

Cameron B said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon kit lenses (18-105 or 18-140) are quite good especially when bought with a body as they don't add to much to the overall cost. The d7100 or d7200 are very advanced in features. If they are a little to much in cost, the d5200/d5300/d5500 give as good image quality with less features at a much lower price point. To be fair landscape photography doesn't demand to much from the autofocus or speed (fps) of the camera, so it may be a good place to start (these cameras are no slouch in other areas either)
> ...


A more expensive lens isn’t always “better” so much as it is faster, or a lower numerical maximum f stop.

Faster glass is more expensive and heavier, but other than an extra f stop it often won’t deliver better IQ.

For your price range I’m suggesting a NIKON D7200, MBD15  vertical grip, extra NIKON battery, NIKOR 18-300, NIKKOR 10-20, 2 memory cards and a basic bag to tote it around in.


----------



## ayapx (Feb 23, 2019)

I at first decided on the 7200 but now I have a 7500 on the way I got an ok deal on for the base. It really depends on what you want though, for me personally the quality of nature shots and close ups of animals or other people I saw on the 7200 just wasn't what I wanted but the 7500 was acceptable. Any steps up I didn't notice enough of a difference to spend that kind of money on. You should definitely invest in a tripod too, yeah you can get nice still pictures pointing and shooting but I found it takes multiple shots that will also not be the same exact view as each other without one. But if you want more control and precision, it's gonna be your best friend. I'm just starting off here myself but I learned enough just from trying it out indoors in various situations to say I think I got a general grip of it and now when it gets just a little warmer I'm ready to head out and give it a go for real and get this rolling.


----------



## Luke_Learniffy (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi Cam, 
I still remember the confusion when I bought my camera, and I have absolutely no regrets buying my first camera.

I bought a Canon 5d mark i and absolute love it, I bought it second hand before the mark ii had come out.  Now they retail for around the £250 mark and still take incredible photos.  The great thing about buying an old full frame camera is that you can upgrade it to a newer one when you have more money and your 35mm 50mm or 85mm lenses can be kept. You do not need to sell your lenses again when you change from a crop sensor to a full frame camera. 

Canon and Nikon both make great cameras that should last well when bought second hand. 

I hope this helps

Luke


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 26, 2019)

Well, it's been awhile since anyone's heard from you (going on 4 years) so tell us, did you buy a camera, lenses, tripod and editing software or did you croak?  Please, tell us what you ended up doing, the story isn't over yet. Inquiring camera heads want to know!


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 26, 2019)

Lets all hold our breath, I'm sure he'll answer any second now.


----------



## Paul Kalman (Mar 3, 2019)

Consider you shoot the nature a lot, the ideal camera for your needs must be small and lightweight, and packs a quality punch. Also the battery life must be long. Taking all factors into consideration, the Sony a6000 is worth a try. It's a lightweight mirrorless camera, a popular choice for outdoor photographers. It's got fantastic battery life, great low light performance and full HD video recording capabilities.


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 4, 2019)

A very good question indeed, what camera do I get for a beginner is like saying what car do I get for a Learner.  Go to the shops and get the camera in your hand to get a feel for it, folk can say OH get this or that, but if you just go out and buy a camera that folk have said, then you might end up not liking it at all.
Hope this helps.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 4, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> A very good question indeed, what camera do I get for a beginner is like saying what car do I get for a Learner.  Go to the shops and get the camera in your hand to get a feel for it, folk can say OH get this or that, but if you just go out and buy a camera that folk have said, then you might end up not liking it at all.
> Hope this helps.


I don't think the OP is listening anymore.


----------



## nateliv (Mar 10, 2019)

You can get a new Nikon D3400 for $399.  And that includes 18-55mm kit lens.  That would make a great DSLR camera for beginner.




text multiplier


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah - OP hasn't been back for three years.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2019)

Thread necromancer....we need an emoji for that...anyone?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2019)

Not an emoji, but . . .


----------



## Valerie Green (Apr 9, 2019)

DSLR Camera Lens may differ for Food Photography, Wildlife Photography, Landscape, Portrait Photography. Its totally depends on your needs and requirement. DSLRs have a number of highly sophisticated features, some of the best DSLR that will help beginners for landscape photography are listed below:

*Nikon D3300*
*Canon EOS Rebel T6i / Canon EOS 750D*
*Nikon D3400 *
*Canon EOS Rebel T7i / Canon EOS 800D*
*Nikon D3500*


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2019)

This thread is something like three years and five months old… I doubt the original poster will be coming back any time soon …


----------

